# rubber pavers



## oh'mike

I never heard of anything like this---do you have a link to the product? It's O.K. to post a link.--Mike--


----------



## ghostlyvision

Are these the kind you're talking about? 

Rubber Pavers

My husband and I have been talking about tiling our concrete patio and saw these this morning while getting some retaining wall bricks, I was going to ask about them myself so glad to see the topic brought up.


----------



## becky brady

Sorry location is important. I'm in south central Indiana, where it rains, snows and freezes in the winter. I've seen these pavers at our local big home improvement stores. They are 12" and 24" square. Made from recycled rubber tires, like rubber mulch. Plus they are only about an inch thick and I don't think I would have to glue them down as they appear to have gripping power, they are also molded to look like brick. I think they are a little pricey, $15+ for 24" square, but easier for me to handle. Lighter weight than stone for this 62yr old female that still thinks she can do anything. Thanks for your posts and interest. Maybe with all your input I can decide what I should do. I'm also concerned about bugs (spiders) and mold living under these tiles as this area is a small porch attached to the house. Thanks for any help and advice given.


----------



## HomeInsulation

Hey becky brady,

Honestly, you're probably going to have mold and spiders under these pavers, but it's not a big deal. 

If you wan't to remove them someday. A quick powerwashing will cure any blemishes.

You may want to Tapcon a piece of aluminum around the outer edge of your patio to "lock" the pavers into place. This will keep them from moving around on you.


----------



## becky brady

Thanks HomeInsulation. I had that thought and will do this. I will just have to keep spraying my bug killer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Welcome to the site !

Good luck with the patio


----------



## user1007

I have specified a lot of rubber paving products for clients and all have seemed delighted---even those most skeptical to start. The good products come in nice color choices and shapes and patterns ranging from brick patterns, to patio tiles and large rectangles. They are durable, easy to install, maintain and replace and adapt well to extreme climates (although you should not install them under such if possible). The nature of their material gives them resilience that is delightful to walk on and when you search you will find gallery images showing them in use around racetracks, pools and things. Because they have some flex to them, they are an excellent choice of material to put down over a concrete slab that might have surface imperfections that might crack harder materials.

One negative is that they are somewhat porous and will show construction dust and so forth so do not install them until the end of your project. 

Don't waste your money on the box store rubber paving products. They are too thin just too start. I would be surprised if they were warranted at all.

Not sure what all these green credits will mean, if anything, but most brick paving products are made from recycled tires.


----------



## becky brady

Thanks scubadave for the welcome. Still not sure I want to do this. And thanks sdsester for your information. I'm somewhat of neat freak, as sit here looking at my clutter on my porch. rocking chairs, ferns, bakers rack, birdhouses. My garden hose is my best friend, I just hose everything down, which makes feel everything is squeeky clean. I know I should probably use stone, but the idea of something soft underfoot, and something easier to install is enticing. Keep the comments coming. Ive never been so undecided.


----------



## ghostlyvision

sdsester - can the rubber pavers be cut to fit (say, if you start laying them at the front of the patio and work to where it meets the house and need to trim them)? And if so, what would be best to cut them with?


----------



## user1007

ghostlyvision said:


> sdsester - can the rubber pavers be cut to fit (say, if you start laying them at the front of the patio and work to where it meets the house and need to trim them)? And if so, what would be best to cut them with?


If using tile type, large or small, rubber pavers, you would not want to work from one edge to the opposing one. You should do a layout like you would for any tile floor so all the adjustments do not end up in a weird looking course, probably out of square with the house.

You can use sharp wood working tools to cut the pavers.


----------



## ghostlyvision

Okay, gotcha, I was mainly worried that cutting them might make them wear more quickly, but I guess if they are rubber through and through it shouldn't be a problem. Thanks.


----------



## user1007

Manufacturers may have specific suggestions on cutting and installing.


----------



## ghostlyvision

Okay, will do my homework, thanks.


----------

